# My New Skiff



## jaysea63 (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm a long time lurker and proud new microskiff owner. I recently took delivery of my ECC Caimen. I've only fished twice and I'm still trying to get the skunk smell out, but I'm really impressed with the rough water handling and the shallow draft.
John

almost home








new home








big casting deck








on the water


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Welcome.

Congrats on the new skiff. Looks like you kept it simple and went no frills. [smiley=thumbup.gif]


No comment on that thing parked next to it.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Welcome aboard and beautiful skiff! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]
Looks like a perfect " fit " for you!  Dave


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Now that, folks, is a flats fishing deck if I ever saw one. Uuber-sweet boat. Congrats. 

-T


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I remember your 1st post looking for a skiff with 52" beam. Now I see why. Congrats on fitting the Caimen in there. You are going to be happy with your choice for a long time!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats! Welcome to the asylum! ;D


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

VERY pretty bote! You gotta jettison that hunk of fibreglass next to it, however. Where ya live? I'll volunteer to help get 'er bloody with ya soon enough. I'll be back in FL end of Feb.


----------



## jaysea63 (Dec 14, 2007)

> No comment on that thing parked next to it.


Gotta keep the family happy. They support my addiction.


----------



## jaysea63 (Dec 14, 2007)

> I remember your 1st post looking for a skiff with 52" beam. Now I see why. Congrats on fitting the Caimen in there. You are going to be happy with your choice for a long time!


I thought I was limited to 52", but I managed to shoehorn the 60" Caimen in with 2 inches to spare.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome ot the club. Second, SWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET bote! I saw one this past weekend and I want one!
Weedy


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

that is a nice looking skiff, clean and clutter free, I like it. Thats a lot of front deck though, how do you get to stuff underneath up near the bow?


----------



## jaysea63 (Dec 14, 2007)

here's a pic of access to the front storage area


----------



## jb (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm also looking at a Caimen. How does it run with the Honda 30hp? Would you go to 40hp?
JB


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

ok I see, that doesn't look too tough to reach up in there from that angle. Maybe the camera angle over exaggerated the bow on that first pic. Anyway, looks like a fantastic little skiff, I bet ECC hit a home run with this one. Can't wait to hear more first hand reports. - eric


----------



## jaysea63 (Dec 14, 2007)

> I'm also looking at a Caimen. How does it run with the Honda 30hp? Would you go to 40hp?
> JB


JB,
With just me in the boat, it runs about 30mph flat out, and it gets out of the hole like right now. I would not go 40hp. I wouldn't want the added weight/draft of the 40hp, and I don't need to go faster.

Here are some speeds for the Caimen with a 30hp posted by ECC on the ECC forum.
One Angler-30.6 mph
Two Anglers-28.9 mph
Three Anglers-25.6 mph

JC


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I've ridden in that skiff...sweet!!!


----------



## Donaldarmen (Jul 23, 2014)

Sweet


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

good bump!


----------



## Chorizo (Jan 14, 2015)

Nice skiff! Congrats


----------

